# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away' introduces new character Phoebe

## alan45

Phoebe Nicholson - played by Isabella Giovinazzo - is a singer/songwriter from Melbourne who comes to Summer Bay after she hears that ex-boyfriend Kyle Braxton (Nic Westaway) is organising a music festival.



Isabella Giovinazzo
Â© Getty Images


Phoebe dated Kyle after they grew up together in Melbourne, but was left brokenhearted when he suddenly moved away.

Phoebe is described as a "bright, attractive and boundlessly energetic young woman" who, though usually strong and focused, will become vulnerable when reunited with her former love.

The role is newcomer Giovinazzo's first acting job. The actress has a background in filmmaking and graduated after completing a five-year course in March.

In a Yahoo! video introducing her new character, she said: "It's been a lot of fun. I'm still figuring out what to do. Phoebe's been a really great person to start with. 

"Just developing her character and rounding this woman has been wonderful and I've got a lot to play with because she's a little bit kooky."

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2013), tammyy2j (26-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she is better match for him than Tamara

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2013), lizann (16-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, UK fans get their first glimpse of newcomer Phoebe Nicholson, who is an ex-girlfriend of Kyle Braxton.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) turns up in the area to be part of the Bay's music festival, but her presence leaves Tamara Kingsley unsettled when she learns of the new arrival's connection to Kyle.

Kyle and Phoebe quickly reignite a flirtatious friendship and they end up performing a duet together at the festival.

Chris Harrington is also impressed by Phoebe, but does he have a chance with her?

Phoebe arrives in the Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe arrives in the Bay.

Phoebe performs at the music festival
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe performs at the music festival

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2tMefodZs 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## lizann

so kyle takes back tamara since casey dumped her what a tool

----------


## me12345

> so kyle takes back tamara since casey dumped her what a tool


eh what? there no mention of him taking Tamara back and so what if he did that doesn't make him a tool, Casey took Tamara back after Kyle dumped her so what is the difference?

----------


## me12345

IMO she much more better looking than Tamara.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton is left shocked when former girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson admits she is scared of him.

As Phoebe continues to try and steer Kyle away from the Braxton family dramas, she becomes increasingly disturbed by his involvement in the world of crime.

Despite being warned by Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) that she cannot be with Kyle without accepting his family, Phoebe presses Kyle to tell her what he has been up to since he left Melbourne.

Kyle scares Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Kyle scares Phoebe

Forced to be honest, Kyle tells Phoebe all about kidnapping Casey and trying to kill him and Tamara, leaving Phoebe horrified.

Kyle does his best to apologise for his actions, promising it will never happen again but Phoebe admits that she is scared him.

However, after admitting that they still love each other, Phoebe announces that she can't stay in Summer Bay with the Braxtons - she is moving back to Melbourne and wants Kyle to come with her. What will he do?

Kyle wonders what is wrong with Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Kyle wonders what is wrong with Phoebe

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, April 10 and Friday, April 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Phoebe Nicholson will be kidnapped by her teenage stalker in an upcoming storyline.

Phoebe's terrifying ordeal intensifies when she is drugged and knocked out by Ryan after he forces his way into her house once again. 

Isabella Giovinazzo as Phoebe Nicholson in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Isabella Giovinazzo as Phoebe Nicholson

Following a previous worrying experience with Ryan in which he broke into her house while Kyle was away, Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) was forced to take legal action in order to keep the teenager away from her.

However, with Kyle out for the day as he attends his brother Brax's trial, Ryan strikes once again in his most shocking behaviour yet.

When Phoebe arrives home and notices a rose on her bed, she is then left scared for her life when Ryan launches at her from his hiding place. He sneaks up behind her, covering her mouth with a cloth soaked with chloroform. 

Kyle is concerned about Phoebe.
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe in Home and Away

Phoebe is then left in more danger than ever as she falls unconscious before she has the chance to fight back.

Giovinazzo said to TV Week: "It comes as a complete shock to Phoebe. Who would expect someone to be waiting in their room with chloroform?

"He wants something she can't give and he is going to keep trying to get it from her."

----------

Pantherboy (09-03-2015), TaintedLove (10-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over onHome and Away, singer Phoebe Nicholson will realise she has a stalker later this month when a young fan's interest in her takes a worrying turn.

A dark new storyline for Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) will kick off as teenager Ryan starts watching her every move in secret. 

When Ryan learns that Kyle, Ricky and Brax will all be away for the night, he later turns up at Phoebe's house, knowing that she is alone. 

Realising the seriousness of the situation, Phoebe tries to get him to leave but he forces his way into her house before she can stop him.

Phoebe's creepy fan Ryan speaks to Kyle
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe's creepy fan Ryan speaks to Kyle

Ryan learns Kyle is going away for the night
Â© Channel 5
Ryan learns Kyle is going away for the night

Once inside, Ryan becomes more insistent, saying that he wants to help her by taking her away to his secluded home where she can concentrate on her music. 

Terrified, Phoebe starts to scream for help and is fortunately heard by John next door, who rushes to her aid and chases him away. 

A shaken Phoebe then calls the police but after Katarina Chapman arrives to take her statement, she explains that without a name there isn't much she can do.

After staying at the caravan park for the night so that Kat can keep an eye on her, Phoebe is horrified to find Ryan waiting for her at the park with a bunch of flowers. 

Although he runs off when he sees Kat, she soon catches up with him and manages to obtain his name. Later, she takes Phoebe down to the station to file an AVO against him, promising Phoebe that if he comes near her again, they will be able to arrest and charge him.

However, Phoebe isn't convinced it will work and it soon becomes clear that her instincts are correct as Ryan secretly continues to stalk her. Is Phoebe in serious danger?

Ryan stalks Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Ryan stalks Phoebe

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 26 and Friday, March 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (14-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Phoebe Nicholson will find herself drawn to Ash in an upcoming storyline, while her former boyfriend Kyle Braxton remains hopeful for a reunion with her.

Following recent events involving his brother Brax, Kyle has a new perspective on life and tells Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) that he wants to give their romance another go.

With Kyle's renewed hope for a reconciliation, Phoebe is left with some thinking to do, but it soon becomes clear that she is seriously considering Kyle's suggestion.

However, Phoebe's decision could be set to change when she bumps into Ash (George Mason) one night and decides to have some spontaneous fun.

After opening up to Ash about her reservations regarding settling down, the pair admit that they both just want to enjoy themselves and subsequently decide to go skinny-dipping.

Phoebe then decides to take the fun one step further when she mischievously steals Ash's clothes, prompting a chase as he tries to get them back.

The situation eventually culminates in them falling on top of each other where they very nearly share a kiss. Will this cause Phoebe to have a change of heart about reuniting with Kyle?

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, said to TV Week: "Kyle and Phoebe have a lot of history together. There is a familiarity between them. 

"Phoebe was there when he needed someone and as far as Kyle is concerned, the communication lines are still open."

----------

Pantherboy (08-06-2015), TaintedLove (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also coming up on Summer Bay, Phoebe Nicholson's love life will grow more complicated after she finds herself torn between two men.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) will decide to reconcile her relationship with Kyle Braxton but her decision comes after she shares a heated moment with his friend Ash.

After Kyle (Nic Westaway) tells Phoebe that he wants to give their romance another go, she finds her loyalties divided when she later bumps into Ash and decides to have some spontaneous fun.

After opening up to Ash (George Mason) about her reservations regarding settling down, the pair admit that they both just want to enjoy themselves and subsequently decide to go skinny-dipping.

Phoebe and Ash share a moment
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe and Ash share a moment

Phoebe and Ash share a moment
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe and Ash nearly kiss

The situation eventually culminates in them falling on top of each other where they very nearly share a kiss.

However, the following day, Phoebe is quick to brush off the incident and finds herself agreeing to Kyle's offer of a reconciliation.

Kyle is delighted as he celebrates their reunion by inviting Phoebe to move back in with him, but a disappointed Ash is quick to question her over her sudden actions. Is this what Phoebe really wants?

Kyle and Phoebe get back together
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe decides to reunite with Kyle

Kyle and Phoebe get back together
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe tells Kyle how she feels

Kyle and Phoebe get back together
Â© Channel 5
Kyle and Phoebe get back together

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday August 11 and Wednesday August 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Phoebe Nicholson decides to act on her growing feelings for Ash in the wake of her break-up with Kyle Braxton.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) has been battling with her attraction to Ash for some time, but has managed to resist due to her loyalty with Kyle.

When Kyle learns the truth about Phoebe's secret crush from Denny, he is furious and immediately confronts her. However, he is met with further devastation when Phoebe can't deny that she has feelings for Ash, and so decides to end their romance for good.

Although Phoebe is initially shocked by the brutal way in which Kyle broke up with her, her attitude soon turns to defiance and she decides to have some fun with Ash (George Mason).

As she spends time with Ash, Phoebe berates Kyle and insists she is fine about their split. Before long, Phoebe becomes increasingly flirty with Ash and they are soon passionately kissing in his car, but is she really ready to move on so soon?

After she turns to him for comfort, Ash and Phoebe end up kissing in the car
Â© Channel 5
Ash and Phoebe kiss in the car

Things soon get heated between Ash and Phoebe
Â© Channel 5
Things soon get heated between Ash and Phoebe

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, September 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jVxRSsqo

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Pantherboy (22-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Another romance that came about fast and from no where, I cant buy into her and Ash as a couple

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), lizann (23-08-2015), Pantherboy (23-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Another romance that came about fast and from no where, I cant buy into her and Ash as a couple


Phoebe and Kyle breaking up in the first place was incredibly contrived and unrealistic.  Surely if she still cares for Kyle, she'd wait a respectful amount of time before starting a new relationship.  The same also applies to Ash.

----------

lizann (23-08-2015), Pantherboy (24-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

why is phoebe staying in the bay after finishing with kyle

 ash only cares for himself

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

why is phoebe staying in the bay after finishing with kyle

 ash only cares for himself

----------


## Dazzle

> why is phoebe staying in the bay after finishing with kyle


That's a good question.




> ash only cares for himself


I think Ash is okay most of the time.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Ash and think he was good with Denny

----------


## Perdita

Phoebe Nicholson will face an anxious time in an upcoming Home and Away storyline, as she prepares to find out who the father of her unborn baby is.

Australian viewers have recently seen Phoebe's life thrown into jeopardy when she discovered she was pregnant shortly after getting together with Ash.

However, the fact that Phoebe launched straight into relationship with Ash following her split with Kyle has left her unsure over which one is the baby's father.

Whilst Phoebe's pregnancy has given Kyle renewed hope for a reconciliation, Phoebe is determined that it is Ash she wants in her life.

However, Ash has struggled to cope with the possibility that she could be carrying Kyle's baby and the situation has put an enormous amount of strain on their new relationship.

As the three of them prepare to get the results of the test, it soon becomes apparent that they have something more pressing to worry about when the stress of not knowing who her baby's father is starts to take its toll on Phoebe. Is she in danger of losing the baby?

Kyle and Phoebe get back together
Â© Channel 5
Kyle and Phoebe get back together

Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, said to >TV Week: There is no situation that will appease all of them. It just has to play out. They have to deal with the fallout, whatever it might be.

"The pregnancy is the one thing that is keeping Kyle going. There is a hope in Kyle's mind that it could work out for him and Phoebe."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kOiHKAUu

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2015), Pantherboy (01-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> "The pregnancy is the one thing that is keeping Kyle going. There is a hope in Kyle's mind that it could work out for him and Phoebe."


I hope it is Kyle's baby.

----------

Pantherboy (03-09-2015), tammyy2j (02-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope it is Kyle's baby.


I do also

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lellygurl

I actually don't care much for this storyline, except I too do hope that the baby is Kyles.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

There will be an unexpected twist for Phoebe Nicholson in Home and Away when she learns some surprising news.

Australian viewers have recently seen Phoebe discover that she is pregnant - but she has been unsure whether the father is her current boyfriend Ash, or her ex-flame Kyle Braxton.

Although Phoebe will learn that Kyle is actually her baby's father, she will be left in even more turmoil when she continues to experience problems in her pregnancy.

After deciding to have an ultrasound, Phoebe receives some surprising news which she is reluctant to share with either Kyle or Ash.

Whilst her Hannah urges her friend to tell the boys the truth, Phoebe worries about the impact the unexpected news will have on their already very complicated situation.

Isabella Giovinazzo, who plays Phoebe, told TV Week: "She can't imagine telling them. She doesn't think Kyle will cope very well.

"Phoebe doesn't want to ruin the friendship between them when she worked so hard to build it. And she needs all the help she can get at the moment."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3l3UhaT2Y

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2015), Pantherboy (07-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Phoebe Nicholson will be left with a big decision to make after she learns that she is pregnant. 

The unexpected discovery throws Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo), who has recently become romantically involved with Ash having called time on her long-term relationship with Kyle Braxton.

Although Phoebe and Ash's relationship is going from strength to strength, it is clear that something is on her mind and it later becomes apparent when her housemate Denny finds a positive pregnancy test in the bin.

Denny is shocked when she finds a positive pregnancy test
Â© Channel 5
Denny finds a positive pregnancy test

Denny initially confronts Hannah over the test, believing it to be hers. When Phoebe reveals that she is the one who is pregnant, she also reveals that she doesn't know who the baby's dad is.

As Phoebe berates herself for changing relationships so quickly, she is adamant that she isn't planning on keeping the baby, admitting that she never wanted to be a mother.

Hannah and Denny encourage her to come clean with the boys before making any decisions so Phoebe decides to confide in Ash.

However, Phoebe's worst fears are confirmed when Ash reacts badly to the news and storms off. Is their relationship over already?

Ricky tells Phoebe that she must tell Kyle about the baby
Â© Channel 5
Ricky tells Phoebe that she must tell Kyle

Ash and Phoebe talk about where their relationship goes from here
Â© Channel 5
Ash and Phoebe talk about their relationship

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, September 23 and Thursday, September 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3lUl7icKs

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015), Pantherboy (12-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Denny and Phoebe make up and become friends again that Phoebe lives at the farm?

----------


## Dazzle

> When did Denny and Phoebe make up and become friends again that Phoebe lives at the farm?


It was a couple of days ago.  They both apologised because they didn't want to lose the friendship.  I think it was the same episode Phoebe and Kat arranged to live at the farm.

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It was a couple of days ago.  They both apologised because they didn't want to lose the friendship.  I think it was the same episode Phoebe and Kat arranged to live at the farm.


Thanks I must have skipped that and was puzzled at Phoebe and Denny being so close again and living together

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Phoebe Nicholson will find her relationship with Ash reaching breaking point as he struggles to cope with their complicated situation.

Phoebe and Ash's new romance has been under strain ever since she discovered she was pregnant and was unsure of who the father was.

To make matters worse for Ash (George Mason), Phoebe's ex-boyfriend Kyle appears to be a natural with babies due to his strong bond with his nephew Casey.

As Ash starts to feel even more pushed out by the pair, he starts to wonder whether Kyle would make a better father than him after all.

Later, during a tense discussion with Phoebe, Ash tells her that he knows she is hoping that the baby turns out to be Kyle's. Will Phoebe be able to ease his doubts or is this the end of the road for the couple?

Ash is hurt that Phoebe wants it to be Kyle's baby
Â© Channel 5
Ash is hurt that Phoebe wants it to be Kyle's baby

Ash is hurt that Phoebe wants it to be Kyle's baby
Â© Channel 5
Ash is hurt that Phoebe wants it to be Kyle's baby

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Pantherboy (17-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

Wow h&a photoshop team photoshopping abs onto ash

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Phoebe Nicholson will finally discover who the father of her unborn baby is.

Phoebe's life was recently thrown into turmoil when she discovered she was pregnant, shortly after calling time on her relationship with Kyle Braxton and starting a new one with Ash.

As she prepares to to find out the results of the paternity test, Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) does her best to reassure an anxious Ash that the results won't change how she feels about him.

Phoebe, Ash and Kyle wait to find out who the father is
Â© Channel 5
Phoebe, Ash and Kyle wait for news

However, after it is revealed that Kyle is the father, all three of them are left in shock as they head home to talk their increasingly complicated situation through.

Although Phoebe does her best to persuade Ash that they can make it work, he devastates her by admitting that he can't do it anymore and that their relationship is over. Will she be able to change his mind, or is this the end for the couple?

Kyle is the father of Phoebe's baby
Â© Channel 5
Kyle is the father of Phoebe's baby

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday November 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2015), Pantherboy (24-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

Phoebe is becoming a music teacher at the school yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

----------

lellygurl (04-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Phoebe rejects Ash's help following her devastating news, but Hannah suggests that he shouldn't take it to heart. When Kyle visits to let Phoebe know he is around if she needs him, she asks him to leave her alone too. Ash finds Kyle to see how he's doing, but Kyle is livid and criticises him for taking Phoebe out on a beach picnic when she should have been resting, implying it was the reason she lost the baby. 

The situation escalates into an argument, with Kyle accusing Ash of wanting Phoebe to terminate the pregnancy all along. He suggests that with the baby gone, Ash now has Phoebe all to himself. Ash warns Kyle to stop, causing him to snap and swing at him.

Later, Phoebe lashes out at Kyle by claiming that he's been the problem the whole time. She says that she didn't want to be a mother, but he yelled and bullied her into it.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2015), Pantherboy (07-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, things get awkward for Phoebe Nicholson after she discovers that her ex-lover Ash and friend Kat Chapman have become a couple.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) reluctantly gives the pair her blessing after she catches them in a compromising position, but she can't help feeling betrayed by their decision to get together.

Taking the bull by the horns, Ash (George Mason) later suggests to Phoebe and her own love interest Dom that they should all sit down for dinner together.

Although Phoebe is very reluctant and Kat (Pia Miller) feels the same way, Ash is adamant that they need to face this issue at some point.

Despite the prickly atmosphere, can everyone somehow still be friends?

Martin 'Ash' Ashford and Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Martin 'Ash' Ashford, Kat Chapman, Dom and Phoebe Nicholson in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Martin 'Ash' Ashford, Kat Chapman, Dom and Phoebe Nicholson in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Martin 'Ash' Ashford, Kat Chapman, Dom and Phoebe Nicholson in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Pantherboy (02-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

phoebe got with ash who worked for kyle and was his mate, karma coming back around

----------


## tammyy2j

Anyone think she may get with Brody, they seem to have more chemistry than her and the older brother

----------


## Nell532

> Anyone think she may get with Brody, they seem to have more chemistry than her and the older brother


YES! I agree,I was so disapointed that she went for the older brother...

----------


## fragglerock

I wasnt disappointed as i like the chemistry between Justin & Pheobe, i hope they keep heading down that line with them.  She tends to support him and he can match her fiesty attitude to make for funny times.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2016), Wolves (06-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

There must be something in the water this week, as Kat and Ash aren't the only couple sharing some lovely romantic moments. Well, it makes a change from all the Summer Bay kidnaps and shootings.

Phoebe Nicholson and Justin Morgan will also be taking centre stage as their relationship issues come to a head... with a happy ending for once. Or is it?

After days of arguing about everything from the garage to potential love rivals, Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) confides in Justin by admitting that she's wary of letting him in again - fearing that she's just setting herself up for future heartbreak.

Determined not to give up, Justin (James Stewart) pulls off the perfect romantic gesture by getting up on stage at Salt and performing a song that he'd heard Phoebe singing earlier.

It's a special moment for the pair as Phoebe joins Justin on stage and they finish the track together, but will this mark a fresh start for their rocky romance?

Phoebe Nicholson and Justin Morgan sing together in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan sings in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson and Justin Morgan kiss in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

It certainly seems that way, but when Justin later remembers the danger that his family are still in, could it be that the timing just isn't right for him and Phoebe at the moment?


Justin Morgan interrupts Phoebe Nicholson's creative process in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016), Pantherboy (05-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos from filming at Palm Beach last Wednesday. The article itself is the usual DailyMail standard, & they are obviously just guessing at the storyline involved, but the photos are interesting nonetheless!

*SPOILER ALERT: Could Kyle Braxton be back? Home And Away's Isabella Giovinazzo shows off an engagement ring while filming on Palm Beach with co-star James Stewart*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016), Nell532 (05-11-2016), tammyy2j (06-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Rummor has it, its for the presto special.

----------

Pantherboy (05-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Phoebe get engaged to Justin?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Does Phoebe get engaged to Justin?


The photos in the DailyMail article were from filming last week, so those scenes won't go to air till a few months into next year. So, we can only speculate till then as to what is going on in them, & whether Phoebe actually does get engaged & to whom etc. If she does indeed eventually get engaged however, you would have to think it would be to Justin, but you never know. We will have to wait & see!!

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016), kaz21 (07-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

is james and isabelle dating as thought he back with ex jessica

----------

Pantherboy (16-11-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Some more gossip about Isabella and James from the Daily Mail....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-Stewart.html

It seems strange that they have  tomorrows date already LOL

 :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (16-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> is james and isabelle dating as thought he back with ex jessica


I posted a couple of articles in the H&A General Forum yesterday about the James & Isabella gossip, but unfortunately there seems to be a problem trying to open that Thread at the moment. 
Anyway, whether the stories about James & Isabella dating are true or it is just gossip, it seems pretty sure, however, that James & Jessica are not back together & they are doing the co-parenting thing. There have been a few stories around about that, including a recent one where she talked about the fact she had to leave her daughter in Sydney with her ex for an extended period while she filmed the TV show 'The Wrong Girl' in Melbourne. I can't find that story at the moment, but these are a couple of recent DailyMail articles for anyone interested:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-revealed.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Telethon.html


Edit: Found an article about Jessica filming The Wrong Girl:

http://www.womansday.com.au/celebrit...-stewart-16627

----------

lizann (17-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!

DailyMail have posted a follow up article re James & Isabella including pictures of their characters Justin & Phoebe filming together at Palm Beach on Wednesday this week (& Phoebe wearing the engagement ring!):

*Are you sure that's just for the cameras? Married Home And Away actress Isabella Giovinazzo, 26, and shirtless co-star James Stewart, 41, share a steamy smooch on set...after reports the pair are dating*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ir-dating.html

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), lizann (17-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

lucky girl isabelle

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

She is meant to be leaving next year ...

Interesting scenes have been filmed recently which could indicate a departure for another of the bay’s young residents. Isabella Giovinazzo was pictured filming a scene with James Stewart outside the surf club, which saw Phoebe Nicholson reportedly saying an emotional goodbye to Justin Morgan before driving off in her station-wagon, guitar on the back seat.

Once filming wrapped, Isabella was seen hugging various crew members and having photos taken with them. Although this occurred on 16th November, if Isabella is indeed leaving then it’s likely she would have finished up in the studio this past week (interior scenes for a block are filmed the week after location scenes)

This comes just a couple of weeks after scenes which appeared to show Phoebe showing off a ring, bringing speculation that she and Justin could be engaged. In the same scene, Phoebe excitedly ran down onto the beach clutching some papers – could an opportunity arise that sees her leave the bay?

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2016), Splashy (05-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away might be lining up another exit as Phoebe Nicholson leaves for America
But will she get on the plane?
Australian fans have only just said farewell to Evie and Matt, but it looks like Home and Away might be lining up another exit already.
Phoebe Nicholson will contemplate leaving Summer Bay for good after she gets an offer to return to her music roots with a life-changing opportunity in America.
Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) will be plagued with doubts over her future after her friend â and successful music artist â Donna pays her a visit, reminding Phoebe of her own singing ambitions.
Although Phoebe is happily preparing to marry her partner Justin Morgan, she can't help but feel sad about the musical life she's leaving behind.
And TV Week reports that Phoebe will be thrown into a further dilemma when she later gets a tempting offer from Donna: to be the opening act on her tour in the US.
While Justin is thrilled for his fiancÃ©e when he hears the news, Phoebe isn't so convinced she is making the right decision by going â aware that she could be gone for months on end if they decide to extend the tour.
On the day of her departure, Justin and the Morgans all wish Phoebe well as she leaves for the airport â unaware that she is still battling with doubts over whether she is doing the right thing. Will she get on the plane? Or will Phoebe choose her life with Justin over her music dreams?

----------

Pantherboy (27-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Phoebe Nicholson has a life-changing decision to make when her boyfriend Justin Morgan unexpectedly proposes.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) is stunned when Justin pops the question spontaneously and she can't help reacting badly to the gesture, which was the last thing she was expecting.

After initially being unable to give Justin a straight answer, Phoebe eventually comes clean with him by admitting that she thinks it's far too soon in their relationship.


Phoebe Nicholson can't give Justin Morgan an answer to his proposal in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Justin clearly feels very differently as he argues that Phoebe has been with him long enough to know whether she wants to make a commitment or not.

After seeking advice from Kat and Brody, a torn Phoebe finally comes back to Justin and asks him whether it still has to be all or nothing.

When Justin makes a touching declaration of love, Phoebe finally relents and admits that she can't actually think of a good reason to say no. As Phoebe and Justin officially become engaged, could this be their happy-ever-after at last?


Phoebe Nicholson and Justin Morgan celebrate their engagement in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson and Justin Morgan celebrate their engagement in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 1 and Tuesday, May 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (22-04-2017)

----------

